# Bow lease for next year



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

Looking for Bow lease for next year, going to finish out this year in Bigwells, owner giving half our money back due to drilling activity, drilling water well first then next year oil/gas well's. No need for me to move all my stuff this year being its to close to season. Thanks for looking Chris.


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

This can also be a gun lease also, again I am a very responsible hunter and take care of whatever lease I am on, thanks Chris.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Good leases are hard to find or even get a spot on, good luck to you.


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

Very true, that's why I am starting early, thanks Chris.


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

what price range are you looking for? have a couple of places that are looking for hunters.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I haven't seen where the oil/gas drilling bother the deer that much. Two properties I hunt have a ton of activity/traffic and I see as many animals as I ever did. I was setting in a stand last year with my wife and daughter when they flared a well for the first time. It felt like it was shaking the ground under the stand. We had 6-8 deer feeding that only looked up for a minute or so then went right back to eating. Might work out in the end. They can put these rigs up and be out within 45 days.


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Rack Ranch, the other thing I did not post was that the land owners are building a nice weekend cabin next to our camp for there kids, even though we have had this lease for 10 years, I kinda have a feeling something is going to happen within the next year or so with that, so it's time to move on, again thanks.


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

Blitz I sent you a message.


----------

